# One nice Male Mal left



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

This is not left over. He is a very nice working prospect. He was set aside for someone who backed out do to financial reasons. 

The pup is 10 weeks old, and I will let him go for $600 to speed up selling because I like to see them in homes NLT 12weeks. 

Below is the mothers pedigree
http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/pedigree_Neeka_dam.html

Here is the Sires info:
http://www.southernqualityk9.com/breeding.html

~CHRIS DUHON


----------

